# (IR) Preparations for the IR- 5th Thread (Final)



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

As Edena is taking some time off, I decided to start a 5th thread.  The first two posts will be identical to what Edena started in the other threads.  (Edena, sorry if this is a little presumptive.  Please see my post in the Special Message thread.)


(IR) Preparations for the 3rd IR - Thread 5 (last one) 
THE LISTS POST 

Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

Here is a conversion chart, compliments of Zouron (thank you.) 

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

- - - 

TURN 1 

1st Month of the IR 

6th Month of the Oeridian Year 

Wealsun (Common) 
Berrytime (Olven) 
Fox (Nomads) 

3rd Month of the Torilian Year 

Common Year (FY) 624 
Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

- 
- 
- 

- - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

* indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone 

- - - 

THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20/ Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
DAGGER - none yet 
DARKNESS - none yet 
MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet 
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
JOHN BROWN - none yet 
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 
KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
RHIALTO - none yet 
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
ZELDA - none yet 

- - - 

THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

(The Circle of Eight) 

(Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
* Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
Ogon Tillit, Supreme Prelate of the Theocracy of the Pale (NPC, human, cleric of Pholtus of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
* Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

- - - 

THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

Church of Toril (If played by current player) 
Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by current player) 
Hope Isle of Toril (If played by current player) 
Star League of Realmspace (If played by current player) 

The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE 

Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25 
Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 
Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 
Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS 

Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 
Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23 
Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22 
Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 50 
Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 
Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23 
Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30 
Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 
Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4 
The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3 
The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none 
Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 
Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5 
Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 

Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every type, slaves of every type, evil) PL 3 
Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 

Undead dominated areas 

Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 
Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 
Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5 (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) 
Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 
Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 

- - - 

THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 
County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 
United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 
Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 
Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 
Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
* The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (If released from the artifact’s hold - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 4 
Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

Giant dominated nations and peoples 

Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5 

Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 3 

Undead dominated areas 

Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 
Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Sunleai (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 

Giant dominated nations and peoples 

Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 

Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 
The Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS 

Demipowers 

Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil) PL 7 

All the nations and peoples here are human dominated 

Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 
Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7 
Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 
Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 
Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) PL 4 
Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 

Humanoid dominated nations and peoples 

Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 
Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 

Giant dominated nations and peoples 

Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4 
Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 
Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 
Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 
Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN) 

Human dominated nations and peoples 

Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 

Demihuman dominated nations and peoples 

Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 

- - - 

THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS) 

All the nations and peoples here are human dominated 

Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 
Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 
Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 
People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 
Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

- - - 

THE POWERS BELOW 

The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth 

Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7 
Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark 

Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4 
Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4 
Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

- - - 

THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES 

Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10 

- - - 

THE SIDHE POWERS 

Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 
Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

- - - 

THE POWERS FROM THE PAST 

Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4 
Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 
Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

- - - 

OTHER GREAT POWERS 

Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10 
Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10 

OTHER LESSER POWERS 

Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7 

- - - 

KNIGHTLY ORDERS 

* Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 
Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2 
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 
Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 

- - - 

THE ROBOTS 

City of the Gods (City of superscience in the Godspires) PL 300 (See Rule 17, City of the Gods, please.) 
The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 

- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 

- - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

IR CLAIMS SO FAR 

* indicates the power is contested between two or more people 
? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power 

- - - 

ALYX 

The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 

Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 

(The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

(Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30 
Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7 
Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2) 
Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20 
Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23 

- - - 

ANABSTERCORIAN 

Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 

Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 50 
Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5 
Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3 

- - - 

BLACK OMEGA 

Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

(The Circle of Eight) 

(Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 

Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20 

Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6 
Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 

- - - 

BONEDAGGER 

Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 

Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100 

CREAMSTEAK 

Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 

Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 

Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 3 
Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 4 
Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) PL 5 
Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 
Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2 
Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3 
The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 4 
Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) PL 4 

- - - 

DAGGER 

Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25 

Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 

(The Free Peoples of Ulek) 

(County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3 
The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5) 

- - - 

DARKNESS 

Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 
Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25 

(The Baklunish Confederation) 

(Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3 
Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8 
Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 
The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3 
Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2 
Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 
Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 4) 

- - - 

MR DRACO 

Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 

Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? 

Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 

(The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

(Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

- - - 

FESTY DOG 

Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 

Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 

Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20 

Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) PL 3 
Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 

Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4 

- - - 

FORSAKEN ONE 

Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 

Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below 

Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 

Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

- - - 

FRIGID SPLEEN 

Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9 

- - - 

GNOMEWORKS 

Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 

Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5 * 
Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17 
Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3 

(The Eastern League) 

(Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4 
Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4 
Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4 
Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4 
Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) 

(The Iron League) 

(Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3 
Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3) 

- - - 

JOHN BROWN 

Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 

Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 

Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4 
Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 25 
Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 7 
Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4 
Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3 
Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 

- - - 

KABOOM 

King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 

Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 

Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22 
Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

(The Sea League) 

(Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) PL 10) 

- - - 

KALANYR 

Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 

Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 

Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20 

Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
The northern two-thirds of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2 
Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none 

Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 

- - - 

MAUDLIN 

Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 

Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see below 
Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply) 

Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 

Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10 
People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 15 
Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30 
Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) PL 4 
Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 

- - - 

LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 

Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5 * 
Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 * 

- - - 

RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7 

- - - 

SERPENTEYES 

The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 

Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ? 

Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ? 
Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ? 

(The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

(Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13 ? 
United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15 ? 
Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ? 
The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1 ? 
Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ? 
Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ? 
Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ? 
Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?) 

- - - 

SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 

Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) PL 15 

(The League of the Warlords) 

(Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 5 
Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) PL 7 
Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) PL 4 
Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 5 
Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) PL 5) 

- - - 

TURROSH MAK 

Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 

Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 

Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 

Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 

Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) PL 5 
Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) PL 3 
Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2 
Valley of the Mage (valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4 

The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3 

- - - 

UVENELEI 

Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 

Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 

(The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

(Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30) 

- - - 

VALKYS 

Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 

Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 
Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 
Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9 

- - - 

WILLIAM RONALD 

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 

Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 

Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 

Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25 

(The Kevellond League) 

(March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3 
Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2 * 
Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 
Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5 
Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8 
Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3 
Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5 
Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8 
Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4) 

Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2 
Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2 
Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2 
The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2 

- - - 

ZELDA 

Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 

Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4 
Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3 
Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 
Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 
People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3 

- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 

- - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

BASE STRENGTH (these numbers were (hopefully) accurate as of my last post) 

ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun (elven and oriental nations)) PL 97 
ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Solistarim (evil confederation of races)) PL 62 
BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 67 
BONEDAGGER (Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120 
CREAMSTEAK (Tenser, Delrune, Calrune, Tenh, Seldanora, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 45 
DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Demihumans of the Kron Hills, Peoples of the Welkwood, Verbobonc, The Free Peoples of Ulek (good demihuman nations)) PL 45 
DARKNESS (Erypt, Esmerin, Baklunish Confederation (baklunish human nations)) PL 77 
MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 100 
FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Ivid and Rauxes, many Races of the Underdark, Western Amedio Rainforest) PL 98 
FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99 
FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin Only) 9 
GNOMEWORKS (Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations), Iron League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations)) PL 71 
JOHN BROWN (Iuz, Empire of Iuz (evil human/humanoid nations), Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket) PL 59 
KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Sky League, Sea League) PL 92 
KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 100 
MAUDLIN (Planar Demons/Xeg-Yi, Undead, Acererak and Minions, the Scarlet Brotherhood, People of Hempmonaland, Vast Swamp, Sunndi) PL 73 
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Domain of Greyhawk) PL 85 
RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 
SERPENTEYE (PC The God Emperor, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 100 
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 51 
TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, eastern half of the Principality of Ulek, Valley of the Mage, Robots of Barrier Peaks) PL 61 
UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent (western nations off-map)) PL 100 
VALKYS (PC Prince Valys of the Unseelie, Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals Only) 30 
WILLIAM RONALD (PC Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, Kevellond Alliance (neutral and good nations)) PL 100 
ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 53 

THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 0 
Black Omega 0 
Bonedagger 0 
Creamsteak 0 
Dagger 0 
Darkness 0 
Mr Draco 0 
Festy Dog 0 
Forsaken One 0 
Frigid Spleen 0 
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 0 
Kaboom 0 
Kalanyr 0 
Maudlin 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos)) 0 
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 0 
Sollir Furryfoot 0 
Turrosh Mak 0 
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 0 
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

- - - 

Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1500 
Anabstercorian 1500 
Black Omega 1500 
Bonedagger 1500 
Creamsteak 1500 
Dagger 1500 
Darkness 1500 
Mr Draco 1500 
Festy Dog 1500 
Forsaken One 1500 
Frigid Spleen 1500 
GnomeWorks 1880 and 1500 
John Brown 1500 
Kaboom 1500 
Kalanyr 1500 
Maudlin 1500 
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto 1500 
Serpenteye 1500 
Sollir Furryfoot 1500 
Turrosh Mak 1500 
Uvenelei 1500 
Valkys 1500 
William Ronald 1500 
Zelda 1500


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

THE RULES POST 

RULE 1: TURNS 

A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
Unless I post otherwise. 

A Turn consists of a single thread. 
The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

- - - 

RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

Post to the thread. 

Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not work. 

You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
You Post to attack. 
You Post to defend. 
You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much in one month of game time. 
If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

You can, and should, e-mail me. 

You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

- - - 

RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

- - - 

RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own. 
You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are successful. 
You can make alliances. 
You can betray your alliances. 

- - - 

RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.) 

All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn. 

For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race. 

To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build: 

0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
18 indicates World War One technology. 
21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
30 indicates ICBMs. 
33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
39 indicates your first space shot. 
41 indicates your first moon landing. 
45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield. 

There is another post, called the Technological Addenda post. 
There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented when. 
It is quite an eye opener. 
Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based on your point total and the chart above. 

- - - 

RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced. 
At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

- 

All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power Level to advancing your civilization. 
E-mail me if you are doing this. 
Do not post this to the boards. 

For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution. 

You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently. 
Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level, permanently. 

These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

- - - 

RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3 times.) 
Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

- 

A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed. 
He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

- - - 

RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

- - - 

RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

THE CURRENT REALITY 

All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct service. 

This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League currently has. 

Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's) anywhere in a Turn. 

Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic (See below in this rule.) 

Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of the above restrictions. 

I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a heavy price for their use. 
A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not come back all at once. 
The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and study, which has not been conducted yet. 

The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this Race. 
Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research how to employ 10th level magic. 

The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great secrets. 

Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky venture.) 
Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
Do not post it to the boards. 

The Reward: 

For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical Arms Race. 
Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4 points that Turn. 

The Penalty: 

For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your e-mails. 
All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. 
If you spend 7 points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical Arms Race. 

Additional Rules: 

You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

You may share your research. 
If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per 10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and you still pay the full penalty. 
Etc. 
In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th level magic freely. 
You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and 100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in Power Level lost. 
For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 300 points in Power Level lost. 
Etc. 

Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical research, if that is your choice. 

If this system sounds draconian, it was meant to be. 
I want it to be HARD to achieve the goal of 10th level magic - it can be done, but you had better be prepared to pay through the nose for the privilege. 

11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level magic. 
Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the Present! 

You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to mention themselves. 

You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research on 11th level magic. 

Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level magic. 
Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic) need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level magic. 

For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss, based on your e-mails. 

So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with 13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points, and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

- IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following: 

Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace, during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or being immersed in acid or lava. 
Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime ballistae and catapults. 
You can build ships that will fly. 
You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small artillery. 
You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the surface. 

You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies) can freely use these Gates. 

You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you please. 
Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20 mph. 
You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.) Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter, making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small lake, drying up a small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
A Mythal could allow: 

Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10 stated races.) 
Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less, while they remain in the Mythal. 

You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less (one ability per Turn.) 

Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you make an attack. 
Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account whenever you are attacked. 

If you have 10th level magic, and your PC (not your NPCs) directly confronts an enemy PC or NPC, you may KILL that PC or NPC beyond resurrection, leaving him or her permanently dead (unless the Power running that PC or NPC gains 10th level magic to bring the dead one back.) 
If your PC is facing more than one enemy PC or NPC, you cannot pull this stunt. Their combined defensive strength means you must fight them normally. 
You can only pull this stunt once per Turn. 

You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times. (Amulets of Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

- 

You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless death, or anything else that pleases you. 
If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell in an e-mail.) 
Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated; the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of the area attacked. 

- 

You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so many actions in a Turn. 
If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

This section is under construction. 
11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

I am still considering this one. 

- - - 

RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace. 
Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace. 

Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

- - - 

RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send forces to Oerth. 
The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of this to Oerth as they please. 
Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it. 

It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force, because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United Commonwealth. 
Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack, including Vecna and his Legions. 
For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following restrictions: 

They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive to do so. 
They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

- 

At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of Vecna, to penetrate. 
This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will post the news. 

If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United Commonwealth of Toril. 
The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very shrewd diplomacy. 

Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
Hope Isle, PL 500 
The Scro Star League, PL 300 
The Church of Toril, PL 100 

In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

- - - 

RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions. 

The above applies to NPCs. 
It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further. 

- - - 

RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR. 
It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently. 
An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it. 
In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## Bonedagger (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm just waiting for the IR- 6th Thread (Ultimative final- We mean it this time guys)

Just kidding


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

*New Claims*

Since you want to claim every last square inch of the map, here are some new Powers for you! 

The Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
The Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
The Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
The Humanoids of the Crystalmists (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 4 
The Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
The Humanoids of the Jotens (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

The Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) PL 2 
The People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 
The Beings of Sable Wood (hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) PL 2 
The Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) PL 2 

Sonnmonnten (cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 
Sunleai (avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3 

Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) PL 6 
Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) PL 5 
Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 

Starmont (storm giants of the Glorioles, good) PL 5 
Chauntosbergen (deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains and Bluff Hills) PL 4 

Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 

Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4 
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10 
Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) PL 4 

The Beings of the Cairn Hills (the monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, the monsters of Castle Greyhawk, the secret bases of the Rhennee, the Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) PL 5 
The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5 
The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3 
The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3 
The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5 

Any claimers?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

*Technology and History Timelines, Claims*

Here are some useful links to History and Tecnology Timelines:

History and Technology Timelines:
http://campus.northpark.edu/history/WebChron/

World History Timeline:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001196.html

Inventions and Discoveries Timeline:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0004637.html

History Channel:
http://www.historychannel.com



After Edena posted the new powers list, this is what everyone wrote:

Turrosh Mak:
I would like to make the following claims: 

The Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 
Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) PL 3 
Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 3 
Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) PL 4 
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10


Sollir Furryfoot:

I will release controls of the Rakers, but I did post all the humanoids of hte first group in my original post (unless you mean you claimed then before then) 

I also am interested in: 
Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) PL 10


William Ronald:

I make my final claim: 
The people of the Kettish hills. They border my land and might help me out in case Iuz sends Ket against me.


Kaboom:

The sky-sea league is lacking sky so I claim: 
Sonnmonnten (cloud giants of the Yatils, good) PL 5 
Sunleai (avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) PL 3 
Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) PL 5 
Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) PL 4


Edena_of_Neith:

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ 
The limit on the initial Power Level you may have is being increased from 100 to 105. 
This is to allow everyone to stake at least one claim amongst the 20 new Powers up for grabs. 

The player of the Frost, Snow, and Ice Barbarians is Zelda.


John Brown:  
Additional claim 
I would like to claim the Beings of the Cairn Hills since they are adjacent to the Bright Lands. 

Also, Edena, I just sent you an email and I know you have been having trouble with those. Did you receive it?
The Peoples of the Tusman Hills since they are near Ket which I also control


Serpent Eye:
Regardless, I claim this  
The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3


John Brown:

Assuming no else claimed them, I would also like to stake a claim to the Humaoids of the Yatils, since the Yatils border Ket and are reasonably close to the Empire of Iuz. No more claims, I promise.


creamsteak:
Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5 

The People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2 

If nobody has em' yet They fall under my bookeeping lair! 

This would bring me up to 54...


Kalanyr:

I relinquish the Dark Swamp and claim the Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists!


Edena of Neith:

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ 
I will allow all Powers to claim up to 120 points at the start. 

This will allow all the Players a chance at the new nations up for grabs. 

However ... 

If I see that the big Powers (those with 100 points or near 100 now) have claimed all the new nations that are up for grabs, I will reallocate some of the claims, tomorrow, to the lesser Powers. 

- - - 

Creamsteak, to answer your question: You would send me that e-mail on Turn 1. And like e-mails thereafter. 

Folks, when you e-mail me in private, with ideas for what you are going to do, remember that you are limited to 9th level magic and less. 
Think of what you could do with 9th level magic in Dungeons and Dragons, and use that as the basis for your thinking. 

When you get the ability to use 10th level magic, then you can start attempting some of the really wild and powerful things some people have e-mailed me that they are trying to do. 

Vecna can, of course, use 10th level magic ... use what he does as examples of what you can do when you gain 10th level magic.  


Maudlin wrote:

I'm afraid I'm going to have to contest the Hestmark Highlands... I got into the claiming game a little late I'm afraid, and that's about the only place I could still reasonably annex.


Festy Dog: 

I would like to relinquish the Hold of the Sea Princes to take instead The Valley of the Mage, the Robots of the Crashed Spaceship and the evil dwarf NPC Obmi.


Kalanyr:
I am also claiming the Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks.


The Forsaken One:

Claim. 
For sake of securing our borders I'm claiming: 

The Humanoids of the Jotens (humanoids of every type, evil) PL 3 

To complete our control of the Mountain Range.


Turrosh Mak:

I relinqush my claim on the robots and the Valley of the mage, and claim the Hold of the sea princes and the dark swamp. 

The Black Mage of the Valley, Jearmeeh Kreemah (sp?) stays with me, In exile.


Lord Melkor(Talos):

Edena are there any evil powers in: 

Cairn Hills 

Kron hills 

Welkwood 

Bright desert?


SerpentEye: 

I claim 
Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2 


Gnomeworks:
I CLAIM THE FOLLOWING... 
Chauntosbergen (deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains and Bluff Hills) PL 4

Don't know if this is near me or not. However, they have dwarves - and one theme in my claims is that most of the places have gnomes, halflings, and/or dwarves.

The Peoples of the Hollow Highlands (hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) PL 5

If this is not taken (not sure if it is), then I take this. Same reasoning as for above. 

The Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) PL 3

Evil is bad, but then there is evil in the Lortmils, too - just a little bit. So I'll take this place, as well.


Uvenelei:

Claim 
If he remains unclaimed as of yet, I claim Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6.


Darkness:

Claim 
New claims for me: 

The Peoples of the Kettish Hills (gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all aignments) PL 3 

The Peoples of the Tusman Hills (dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) PL 5


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2002)

*Please try to resolve contested claims*

Edena would like you to resolve contested claims if possible.  I suggest that we try to do so as soon as possible.  Also, those players who are near 100 points should realize that although their is a 120 point limit, Edena may assign the new powers to the weaker players.  (He wants to help the needy, not the greedy.)

I will try to resolve a conflict:

Darkness, I did claim the Peoples of the Kettish Hills first.  Can we talk about the issue?


----------

